# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  New old-time tunes

## sgarrity

This was brought up in the describe old-time thread. And I thought it would be interesting to start a list of tunes that are relatively new but accepted as "old-time." I'll start off with a few:

Ashokan Farewell
Squirrel Heads and Gravy
Durham's Bull (probably more of a bluegrass fiddle tune)

Any others?

----------


## Dennis Ladd

Gotta add "Nail That Catfish to the Tree." Some recordings still call it traditional!

----------


## lmartnla

how about the ook pik waltz?

----------


## JGWoods

Cherry Blossom Waltz

----------


## hoffmannia2k7

Nashville don't touch my country music!
hang my hat
cold feet
blue ribbon waltz

----------


## Trey Young

Green Leaf Fancy by Norman Blake as an old time fiddle tune that's not so old, really most any of Norman and Nancy's originals could be thought of in this way IMHO.

----------


## PhilGE

*Waiting for Nancy* (Curt Bouterse)
*Sadie at the Back Door* (Jerry Canote / Curt Bouterse)

Both are great dance tunes and fun to jam on.

----------


## SHORTY

Nice to see all the listed songs regarded as "old time". I think a book in notation and tab of this type of collection would be a big help to newbies like myself.

----------


## bones12

Both Gary Harrison and Mark Simos have written many, many great new old time tunes (Tomahawk,Big Ears, Found Indian ...)that are ripe for the picking. Try Gary Harrison and his Mule Team's Red Prairie Dawn or Mark Simos and the Cliffhangers (Part I and II) for some fine talent. Doug In Vermont

----------


## jmcgann

I have one called "Little Pony"...

----------


## Fred Keller

I've heard Catharsis at a bunch of jams.

----------


## AlanN

Around The Horn by Jay Ungar.

----------


## mythicfish

Boys, the Buzzards are Flyin'

----------


## PhilGE

Don't forget *Winder Slide* by Joe LaRose in 1980. More recently popularized by Rayna Gellert on her Ways of the World CD.

----------


## woodwizard

Pretty Red Lips ... Mike Compton 
Nesser ... John Rischman 
White Bluff ... Aubry Haynie 
and too many to list of Norman & Nancy Blake

----------


## John Flynn

> Around the Horn by Jay Ungar


Boy, that is a great tune! Here is another: "Snake River Reel," by Peter Lippincott

----------


## soapycows

Ice House by Matthew Gordon. If you don't know it, you gotta hear it.

----------


## lgc

Most of Steve James' stuff fits that bill. So does most of the Hunger Mt. Boys.

----------


## twaaang

Seconding all the Norman Blake thoughts. "Valley Head" comes right to mind. -- Paul

----------


## Mandolusional

How about "Norman and Nancy" by Sam Bush?

----------


## Steve P

There are also:
"Tippin' Back the Corn" by Jordan Wankoff (recorded by Chirps Smith)
"Turkey Sag" by Jim Childress (heard in jam sessions with Greg and Jere Canote)
"Foster's Reel" by Sam Bush (recorded by Paul Kotapish)

Steve Parker
www.ragtime-resource.com

----------


## mandolirius

Jordan Wankoff? Really?

----------


## soapycows

Hoe the Corn Moses

----------


## Joe F

I'm not sure who wrote it, but "Nixon's Farewell" has been making the rounds in the local old-time jam circles lately.

----------


## earthsave

Gillian Welch and Martha Scanlon both write songs that sound old time but are new.

----------


## Steve P

More info:
"Nixon's Farewell" was written by Curt Bouterse of San Diego. The lyrics are:
"Nixon's Gone, Nixon's Gone, Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha...I'm so glad Nixon's Gone, Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha."
You can obviously substitute any other politician's name that might come to mind!

"Tippin' Back the Corn" by Jordan Wankoff (was recorded by Chirps Smith on his album,
"Down in Little Egypt").

Also we can't forget Hank Bradley of Seattle. He recorded two great albums of his compositions:
"The Poison Coyote Kid" and "Hassel the Caller." One of my all-time favorite Bradley tunes is
"Teabag Blues."

Pete Sutherland is another modern composer of tunes, as is Joe Thrift with "Bob's Farewell" and
"Whiteface."

Steve Parker
www.ragtime-resource.com

----------

